# Your Rod/Reel?



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

Whats your fav one to use??

Call me CRAZY - But the one I LOVE to use is....

4'11 light action uglystik with a 4000 sidestab reel with 20lb firewire.

I've taken some 10-12 lb cats on the rod... and some nice carp...

When I go cat'n... I don't leave home without it... I love that damn thing... But after a big fish... Your hands hurt and you are worn out...


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I also like to use light tackle, but most often end up using my Okuma Avenger spinning combo.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

For Flatties: 8' Berkley Glow Stik with an Ambassador 7000C4, spooled with 40lb Berkley Big Game Hi-Vis Green

For Channels: 7ft microlite medium action, Phlueger President, and 15lb. PowerPro


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i have a 6 ft 6 in Berkley Big Game rod with a Abu 6000 reel and for liine i have 25 lb Berkley Big Game Line


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

for flats i use 7000 big game reels on m/h tigers with 30 or 50# big game string
for channels i use 6500's on ugly stik cat poles with 20# big game or big cat string

i used to use an OLD garcia mitchell 2 star 5' ultra lite pole with an OLD 306 when i stinkbaited for channels. heckuva fight.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

abu 6500 w/ 8' berkely cat rod (can't remember which one, its an older model), w/ 17 lb. line

this is my all around cat rod/reel. its good for long casts with a lot of weight below spillways. 

if I am fishing smaller waters, a shimano spinning reel and a 6 ft. medium galayans brand rod w/ 12 lb line.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Favorite Reels For Flats: Abu 6000's , 6500's, 6600's, 7000's
Pen 209's, 309's

Favorite Reels For Channels: Abu 6000's, 6500's
Pen 209's


Favorite rods: For Flats: Custom "Jim Gator Hudson Rod, Fenwick Seahawk & M/H Tiger Rods
For Channels: The Catfish Ugly Sticks are becoming my favorites.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

the "Pocket Fisherman" outfit!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Your Pocket Fisherman is nothing compared to my Rocket Power Roland Martin Fishing Rod! It goes great w/ my Helicopter lures!!!!


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

I Use An Okuma Epixor Eb. Spinning Reel On A 8ft. Berkley Glo-stick.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Jigger will back me up on this one.

My wifes favorite rod is the one getting a bite!


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Reels: For channels I use Abu 5000's or 6000's
For Flatheads I use Abu 7000's and Penn 209's

Rods: Channels I use the Ugly Stik Catfish Rods or Berkly Big Game Med Hvy
Flatheads I use BPS Cat Maxx Med/Hvy to Hvy action and Shakespeare Mr Big Fish Heavy Action, or basically anything with alot of backbone!


----------



## sbaird (Nov 12, 2006)

for flatheads:

rod:8' ugly stick tiger,or 9' american spirit night stick.

reel:abu 6500tccf "black cat",or abu 6600 c3

line:berkley big game 20-25 lb test.


for channels:

rod:7' ugly stick.

reel:diawa sweepfire-a 3500.

line:berkley big game 15 lb test.


----------

